# Ordner von SSD auf NAS spiegeln (automatisch als Backup)



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2018)

Moin, 

gibt es ein simples Tool, mit dem ich festlegen kann, dass z. B. der Order C:\Bildbearbeitung täglich aufs NAS under X:\Bildbearbeitung kopiert wird? Sozusagen als automatisches Backup alle paar Stunden/Tage? Bei den Windows 10 Boardmitteln gibt es ja den "Dateiversionsverlauf" unter "Einstellungen - Sicherung" den man einrichten kann, doch der man das gleich für das komplette Laufwerk, ich will die Ordner die gesichert werden sollen manuell festlegen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2018)

Spontan fällt mir dazu "AllSync" ein. Ich kenne deren aktuelles Modell von wegen was kostenlos ist und was wie viel kostet nicht, die Funktion die du beschreibst sollte das Tool aber auf jeden Fall drauf haben.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Februar 2018)

robocopy (je nach Einsatzzweck /MIR?)+Taskplaner Aufgabenplanung und für zwischendurch ein script auf dem Desktop?


----------



## tobse2056 (19. Februar 2018)

Dafür braucht es gar kein tool, es geht schon mit der Eingabeaufforderung (cmd.exe) bzw einer einfacher Batch Datei  die man dann über die Aufgabenplanung starten lasen kann.

xcopy c:\testordner1 c:\testordner2 /D /E /Y /I

xcopy c:\testordner1 \\*ip-zum-NAS*\testordner2 /D /E /Y /I


/D Kopiere alle neuen Dateien
/E alle Unterverzeichnisse kopieren
/I Ordner erstellen, wenn nicht vorhanden
/Y Überschreibe die Dateien ohne nachzufragen


----------



## Stockmann (20. Februar 2018)

PureSync - Download - CHIP

Das sollte das richtige Programm für deine Anforderungen sein.

Habe es selber für den Einsatzzweck noch nicht benutzt, aber für Externe Datenträger.

Auszug Chip:



Die automatische Synchronisation kann entweder zu festgesetzten Zeiten starten, wenn sich Dateien geändert haben oder die gewünschten externen Datenträger angeschlossen werden. Wahlweise kann auch erst die Vorschau gezeigt werden. 
Neben der Synchronisation erstellt PureSync (ehemals 
FireSync
) automatisch Backups von ausgewählten Dateien und Ordnern. Der Zielordner kann auf dem eigenen Rechner liegen, aber genauso auf einer externen Festplatte oder einem USB-Stick. Als Startsignal gelten die gleichen Optionen wie für die Synchronisation.


----------



## HisN (20. Februar 2018)

Allwaysync

Nutze ich seit vielen Jahren um Backups *von* meinem NAS zu machen, weil es neben der Zeitlichen Planung, die Du möchtest, z.b. auch erkennt wenn ein Wechseldatenträger eingesteckt wird.
Ich stopfe also eine 8TB-Platte in ein Quickport, und sobald das System den Laufwerksbuchstaben vergibt erkennt das Programm diese Aktion und startet die Synchronisation.

Ist für "kleine" Dateimengen umsonst, und erst aber mehreren 100.000 Dateien die abgearbeitet werden erscheint ein NAG-Screen.

Was mich halt immer noch begeistert ist, dass diese Software jetzt seit gut 10 Jahren immer weiter entwickelt wird.


----------



## Abductee (20. Februar 2018)

Je nach NAS kann man auch dort einen Job anlegen das er von einem freigebenen Ordner den Inhalt kopieren soll.
Klappt zumindest bei Synology und QNAP.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir dazu "AllSync" ein. Ich kenne deren aktuelles Modell von wegen was kostenlos ist und was wie viel kostet nicht, die Funktion die du beschreibst sollte das Tool aber auf jeden Fall drauf haben.


Schaut gut aus, vielen Dank für den Tipp.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es gar kein tool, es geht schon mit der Eingabeaufforderung (cmd.exe) bzw einer einfacher Batch Datei  die man dann über die Aufgabenplanung starten lasen kann.
> 
> xcopy c:\testordner1 c:\testordner2 /D /E /Y /I
> 
> ...


Auch sehr interessant, werde ich evtl. mal testen, Tools könnten ja immer Adware/Sicherheitslücken enthalten, sind dafür aber komfortabler zum Bedienen 



Stockmann schrieb:


> PureSync - Download - CHIP
> 
> Das sollte das richtige Programm für deine Anforderungen sein.


Auch ein Top-Tipp, danke, werde ich mir auch anschauen


----------

